# overachiever



## mully

Bonjour
Wordref a une traduction pour "underachiever"--sous-performant.  Ainsi, "overachiever" serait "sur-performant?  est-ce correct?

merci


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut,
hélas, non, « sur-performant » ne peut pas être utilisé comme nom. « Sous-performant » non plus d'ailleurs. Si l'on parle d'étudiants, on dit :
_il est en échec scolaire_.
Dans un autre contexte... eh bien, il faut voir, justement, le contexte.


----------



## mully

Si c'etait par exemple:  
"Wow, look at her work so late.  She's such an overachiever!"  Est-ce qu'il y a un equivalent en francais?


----------



## JackD

Peut-être : elle en fait trop.
C'est une perfectionniste.


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> hélas, non, « sur-performant » ne peut pas être utilisé comme nom. « Sous-performant » non plus d'ailleurs.


J'ai été étonnée d'apprendre que le GDT accepte les deux comme noms masculins. Personnellement je n'aime pas. 

Inventons:  hyperfectionniste


----------



## Gentiléen

ca décrit quelqu'un qui réussit très bien dasn ce qu'il fait en travailant beaucoup ? ou juste quelqu'un qui travaille beaucoup ?


----------



## mully

C'est plutot quelqu'un qui travaille plus qu'il faut.  <--est-ce que ma grammaire est juste?


----------



## Gentiléen

ca pourrait passer à l'oral mais à l'écrit on aurait plutôt :
plus qu'il ne le faut


----------



## mully

Oh, oui.  Ne expletif.  Oui, je dois reviser un peu la-dessus.  Merci


----------



## Venusia

Overachiever, c'est une personne qui a beaucoup d'ambition, qui travaille très fort pour monter en responsabilités le plus rapidement possible.

C'est un carriériste, je crois.

Une personne qui travaille plus qu'il ne le faut est plutôt un workaholic.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> J'ai été étonnée d'apprendre que le GDT accepte les deux comme noms masculins. Personnellement je n'aime pas.


Je tiquerais vraiment en voyant un sous- ou un sur-performant dans un texte. Je n'en recommande pas l'usage.



> Inventons: hyperfectionniste


 Bonne trouvaille ! 



			
				Mully said:
			
		

> "Wow, look at her work so late. She's such an overachiever!"


Elle est _pétrie d'ambition_ (very ambitious),
quel _bourreau de travail_ (workaholic).


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> Elle est _pétrie d'ambition_ (very ambitious),


ou encore...

elle brûle d'ambition / est possédée par l'ambition /est dévorée d'ambition
a une ambition démesurée, envahissante, excessive, insatiable, etc.

dico des cooccurences


----------



## Mme Machin

I just read this whole thread without finding a satisfactory translation of "overachiever."  A high school student who does the minimum required to earn a decent grade will call another student an overachiever if this other student thoroughly completes an assignment or goes beyond the requirements to do an excellent job.  A very lazy student might also call someone who is not necessarily a good student but who is slightly less lazy than herself an overchiever.  Does anyone have any new ideas for a good translation for the term "overachiever" in these contexts?  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Jeanbar

Dans ce contexte, ce pourrait être:
- un élève/étudiant au dessus de la moyenne,
- un brillant élève, un étudiant brillant
- une tête de classe (pour un élève)
- un bon élève (pour un élève)
- un crack
- un polard (péjoratif et familier): il ne pense qu'à bosser.


----------



## Mme Machin

Merci beaucoup, Jeanbar!  Alors, comment est-ce qu'un élève dirait avec mépris à un autre élève, "Overachiever!"
"Crack!"
"Polard!"
???


----------



## Mme Machin

Because he certainly wouldn't say, "Good student!" in English if he was trying to show scorn.  Thank you to anyone who can answer my query in post #15 . . .


----------



## Nicomon

Mme Machin said:


> Merci beaucoup, Jeanbar! Alors, comment est-ce qu'un élève dirait avec mépris à un autre élève, "Overachiever!"
> "Crack!"
> "Polard!"
> ???


 
En fait, àma _crack_ est plutôt positif.  On dit par exemple _un crack de l'informatique _en parlant de quelqu'un qui s'y connait bien dans le domaine.

Et _polard_ (un mot que je ne connaissais pas) ne serait pas compris de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. Voici la définition qu'en donne Antidote. 


> [Argot scolaire]Personne excessivement studieuse, préoccupée uniquement par ses études.


 
Peut-être que dans ton contexte, le jeune dirait d'un ton sarcastique quelque chose du genre :
T'es bien que trop *zélé*. Y'a autre chose dans la vie que les devoirs.


----------



## Jeanbar

Mme Machin,

Dans le contexte de la compétition scolaire, polard convient bien.

Nb: polard, c'est l'abréviation de polarisé (qqun de polar-isé sur ses études) avec un suffixe -*ard* qui indique le mépris (comme crevard, chauffard, cornard, bavard, tricard, vantard)

(_Zélé appartient au registre soutenu en France_)


----------



## pulsar29

Jeanbar said:


> Mme Machin,
> 
> Dans le contexte de la compétition scolaire, polard convient bien.
> 
> Nb: polard, c'est l'abréviation de polarisé (qqun de polar-isé sur ses études) avec un suffixe -*ard* qui indique le mépris (comme crevard, chauffard, cornard, bavard, tricard, vantard)
> 
> (_Zélé appartient au registre soutenu en France_)



Totally unknown in Switzerland as well, so only use it in France 



> Originally Posted by *Mme Machin*
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup, Jeanbar! Alors, comment est-ce qu'un élève dirait avec mépris à un autre élève, "Overachiever!"
> "Crack!"
> "Polard!"
> ???


Like it was said below, "Crack" is very positive (you could translate as "wiz"). Here if you really wanted to show scorn to a good student you would say "lèche-cul" (implying that student is the suckup kind), but that wouldn't be very polite and I doubt you could use it beyond your teenhood  Cause it's a very immature thing to say...


----------



## Nicomon

pulsar29 said:


> Here if you really wanted to show scorn to a good student you would say "lèche-cul" (implying that student is the suckup kind), but that wouldn't be very polite and I doubt you could use it beyond your teenhood  Cause it's a very immature thing to say...


 
I nearly suggested _lèche-cul_.  But hesitated too. This is certainly something that a Quebec kid might say. But it may be stronger stronger than overachiever.

Jeanbar, je suis d'accord, d'après la définition, que _polard _est le bon registre. Sauf que... on ne le dit pas chez-nous. 

Quand à zélé... j'aurais dû préciser.  _*Espèce de zélé*._  Il me semble bien que c'est ça qu'un écolier dirait.


----------



## Mme Machin

Thank you all.  I will teach my beloved students "Polard!" and "Espèce de zélé!"  The two expressions that are equivalent to lèche-cul that I hear most often are "Brown noser!" and "Suck-up!"  But those are not the equivalent to overachiever because an overachiever is not necessarily trying to curry favor with the teacher.  He may just be sincerely interested in the subject matter and work hard at it.  Or he may just be driven to excel at everything he does even if he's not all that interested in it.


----------



## leicesterman

A crazy overachiever = zélé-de-la-mort-qui-tue!!!!!!!


----------



## Aoyama

On aurait aussi (selon contexte) : un/e (petit/e) balèse (variantes : balaise, balèze), un bosseur (une bosseuse)...


----------



## Mme Machin

Merci à tous!


----------



## catheng

My two teenage kids say " espèce de geek" " espèce de nô Life" 
ou 
c'est un geek / un nô Life 
pour parler de leur camarades de classe ou de fac Qui leur semblent trop bosseurs...
Ils utilisent des termes anglais et sont parfaitement compris...


----------



## LART01

on disait à une époque un "stakhanoviste"


----------



## Chimel

Mme Machin said:


> I just read this whole thread without finding a satisfactory translation of "overachiever." A high school student who does the minimum required to earn a decent grade will call another student an overachiever if this other student thoroughly completes an assignment or goes beyond the requirements to do an excellent job. A very lazy student might also call someone who is not necessarily a good student but who is slightly less lazy than herself an overchiever. Does anyone have any new ideas for a good translation for the term "overachiever" in these contexts? Merci beaucoup!


As I understand, _overachiever_ can be (slightly) pejorative, but not necessarily: it may just imply that the student is very motivated.

I would definitely go for _bosseur_, as suggested by Aoyama, or _bûcheur_. According to the context, it can be a neutral statement ("Il n'est pas très doué, mais comme c'est un bosseur, il a des chances de réussir") or a criticism ("Il est toujours plongé dans ses bouquins, il ne s'amuse jamais avec les autres... C'est un bûcheur").


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

Il me semble que 'bête de travail' pourrait convenir mais ça ne met pas l'accent sur l'excellence des résultats. On diraait aussi un 'crack', passé en français, qui signifie super gagnant.


----------



## Cath.S.

LART01 said:


> on disait à une époque un "stakhanoviste"


... mais "à l'époque", comme tu dis. Je ne pense pas que le terme serait compris par les plus jeunes de nos jours. Il m'arrive de l'employer encore, de temps en temps, mais uniquement avec des "initiés".

 Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, cet adjectif vient du nom de ce valeureux camarade.


----------



## Cath.S.

catheng said:


> My two teenage kids say " espèce de geek" " espèce de nô Life"
> ou
> c'est un geek / un nô Life
> pour parler de leur camarades de classe ou de fac Qui leur semblent trop bosseurs...
> Ils utilisent des termes anglais et sont parfaitement compris...


Ils écrivent_ no life _avec un accent circonflexe ?
Ce terme est couramment employé sur certains forums, mais son acception est plus large ; le _no life_ peut très bien simplement passer son temps à jouer en ligne à des jeux vidéos, pas à réviser ses maths.

Et puis, c'est compris, certes, mais ça reste de l'anglais. Je sais que tu l'as déjà dit, mais je souligne. J'ai du mal à considérer les emprunts, surtout aussi récents,  comme des traductions possibles.


----------



## Chimel

mirifica said:


> Il me semble que 'bête de travail' pourrait convenir mais ça ne met pas l'accent sur l'excellence des résultats.


"Bête de travail" est aussi une bonne suggestion de traduction, je trouve. C'est vrai, l'expression ne dit rien des résultats, mais en revanche elle a l'avantage de pouvoir s'appliquer à un contexte plus large que les seules études ("mon collègue est une bête de travail").


----------



## Aoyama

On pourrait même avoir "perfectionniste", puisque si on en revient au sens initial du mot, "overachiever" signifie celui/celle "qui en fait plus que ce qui est requis [pour ce travail, pour réussir etc]". Bête/bourreau de travail (selon contexte) est bien aussi, on aurait aussi "fonceur". J'aime bien "bourreau de boulot", qui pour certains, n'est pas facile à prononcer ...


----------



## Cath.S.

Je n'aime pas vraiment _bourreau de *boulot*_, qui n'est pas très courant d'une part, et qui d'autre part ne sonne pas bien, àmha, surtout dans des phrases comme :
_Au bureau, Bruno, c'est un vrai bourreau de boulot._


----------



## Aoyama

Ah oui, mais "oh, au bureau, c'est un vrai bourreau d'boulot" sonne bien je trouve.
Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'on a les bourreaux de boulot, les bourreaux de bureaux, les boulots de bureaux et les bureaux de bourreaux, sans parler des bourreaux au bureau au boulot. Et les bulots aussi ...


----------



## Cath.S.

Il faudrait écrire un brûlot à propos des bourreaux de boulot.


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis - il vaut ce qu'il vaut - il ne faut pas confondre _workaholic_ et _overachiever_ (voir aussi le post#10).

Le_ workahol_ic est la _bête de travail_, ou si vous voulez le _bourreau de boulot_  et ses nombreux synonymes tels _travailleur acharné / accro, obsédé, enragé, intoxiqué, mordu ou drogué du travail / boulomane._


L'_overachiever - _comme Ao le précise à nouveau au post #32 -en fait plus que le client en demande. Lui, c'est le _perfectionniste_... 
ou _hyperfectionniste_ comme j'ai suggéré au début de ce fil.


----------



## Chimel

Je pense que tu as entièrement raison.

Mais les exemples donnés par Mme Machin concernaient la manière dont des étudiants qualifient des condisciples qui ont la réputation de travailler plus que les autres, souvent avec une connotation péjorative implicite ("il ne pense qu'à travailler pour réussir, il ne s'amuse pas comme nous").

Dans ce contexte-là, je ne pense pas qu'ils parlent couramment de _perfectionniste_, mais plutôt qu'ils disent quelque chose comme _bête de travail_ ou l'un des nombreux synonymes que tu as indiqués.


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Dans ce contexte-là, je ne pense pas qu'ils parlent couramment de _perfectionniste_, mais plutôt qu'ils disent quelque chose comme _bête de travail_ ou l'un des nombreux synonymes que tu as indiqués.


 Dans le contexte précis de Mme Machin je dis (comme je l'ai écrit aux #17 et 20) « (_espèce de) zélé_ ».  

Je le dis aussi d'un travailleur qui fait des heures supplémentaires, sans qu'on le lui demande. Mais en anglais, je dirais "zealous". L'élève est un "eager beaver".


----------



## Aoyama

Dans la même veine, on aurait aussi le tout simple : "il/elle en fait trop", ou même (selon contexte) "celui-là/celle-là, il/elle est vraiment too much.

Nico : j'avais demandé ton avis par PM ...


----------



## Mme Machin

Merci à tous!


----------



## WillHelpIfICan

c'est un(e) fayot(tte) !
il fayotte / fait du fayot(t)age


----------



## Nicomon

WillHelpIfICan said:


> c'est un(e) fayot(tte) !
> il fayotte / fait du fayot(t)age


 Je ne sais pas si l'expression, que je ne connaissais pas, est bien courante en France, mais je ne suis pas certaine que ce serait compris à Montréal. 

Par contre, ça semble être un peu l'équivalent de mon « zélé ». 


> [Argot militaire] [Péjoratif] Sous-officier réengagé.[Par extension] Personne qui cherche à être bien considérée auprès de ses supérieurs *en faisant du zèle.* Ses camarades de classe le traitent de fayot.


----------



## SteveRusso

Pour moi, un overachiever, c'est une personne qui dépasse les objectifs.

Dans le monde de l'entreprise, un overachiever est souvent un "FastTrack", un "HP" (Haut Potentiel), bref, une personne avec une progression de carrière rapide.


----------



## Chimel

WillHelpIfICan said:


> c'est un(e) fayot(tte) !
> il fayotte / fait du fayot(t)age


C'est effectivement très connoté "français de France" et peu utilisé chez nous aussi, comme au Québec.

Dans la mesure où c'est compris en Belgique, c'est plutôt pour moi dans le sens de quelqu'un qui cherche à se faire bien voir, de ses profs ou de ses supérieurs. Peut-être en travaillant beaucoup, mais souvent aussi par d'autres moyens, comme la flatterie.

Or, comme l'indiquent Steve Russo et d'autres, on peut être "overachiever" par ambition ou par passion pour ce qu'on fait, pas nécessairement pour être bien vu.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Ffayot _ serait plutôt l'équivalent de_ brown-nose_r.


----------



## Aoyama

Fayot (= haricot, fève en argot) est un terme un peu vieilli qui était à l'origine un mot d'argot scolaire (et un peu militaire, pour les jeunes recrues). Le fayot est celui qui s'acquitte de sa tâche avec zèle _pour se faire bien voir de ses supérieurs._ je ne pense pas (sauf contexte) que cela puisse coller avec "overachiever".


----------



## Icetrance

_Une personne qui se surpasse en tout._


----------

